# One Pass Issue for Baseball Games on Multiple Channels



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

So I'm trying to figure out how to create a One Pass for Giants' baseball games that are on more than one channel but not on all the channels that have MLB Baseball Game as description. Before I could just create multiple Season Passes, for each channel. Now, as far as I can find, with the One Pass, you can either create a One Pass for just one channel, or for all of them. I know I have to be missing something. Tivo can't be this backward where this new, wonderful "One Pass" which is the answer to all our woes would be a step backward? Please tell me how to create a One Pass for multiple (but not all) channels.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

You could try creating a WishList Search. A careful combination of Keywords seems like it should find & record _just _Giants games.


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah I guess I can do that, but then it records pre and post game shows that I don't want. I just don't know why they would take AWAY a capability that an earlier version had. And it seems like an easy fix.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

With careful title keyword choices, you can narrow it down to the games. The actual games get specific keywords and designations that the "peripheral" stuff doesn't.


First and foremost, the show title for actual games is always "MLB Baseball." That alone eliminates non-game programming. 
Then, to narrow it down to your team, the episode title will always contain "San Francisco Giants." 
The convention for sporting event episode titles is always "Visiting Team at Home Team."

Using this information, include these Title Keywords:
MLB Baseball
San Francisco Giants
at​And of course, select Category: Sports: Baseball
In the recording options, select Auto-record, New only, Keep at most number, Get only in HD = Yes, and time padding if desired.

With those parameters, check "Upcomig" or your To-Do List. I think you'll find that it successfully schedules just the live airings (not replays) of your Giants games.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

To eliminate pre and post game shows I use the Category: Sports: Sports Events. It's used to show only the live events.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dubbadown said:


> So I'm trying to figure out how to create a One Pass for Giants' baseball games that are on more than one channel but not on all the channels that have MLB Baseball Game as description. Before I could just create multiple Season Passes, for each channel. Now, as far as I can find, with the One Pass, you can either create a One Pass for just one channel, or for all of them. I know I have to be missing something. Tivo can't be this backward where this new, wonderful "One Pass" which is the answer to all our woes would be a step backward? Please tell me how to create a One Pass for multiple (but not all) channels.


I suggest you complain to Tivo about this lack of functionality.

Personally, my one major issue that I *thought* I had with the OnePass vs separate SPs is _mostly_ not there.. (I had a bunch of SPs to record shows in SD.. But I can set a OnePass to 'never' record in HD, and I do for a few.. It has goofed once or twice due to bad channel data apparently.. but mostly has sufficed, and I do appreciate some of the enhancements..)

But since it actually sounds like a loss in functionality for you, you should give them DIRECT feedback.. (This site is NOT NOT NOT connected to Tivo.)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mattack said:


> I suggest you complain to Tivo about this lack of functionality.
> 
> Personally, my one major issue that I *thought* I had with the OnePass vs separate SPs is _mostly_ not there.. (I had a bunch of SPs to record shows in SD.. But I can set a OnePass to 'never' record in HD, and I do for a few.. It has goofed once or twice due to bad channel data apparently.. but mostly has sufficed, and I do appreciate some of the enhancements..)
> 
> But since it actually sounds like a loss in functionality for you, you should give them DIRECT feedback.. (This site is NOT NOT NOT connected to Tivo.)


I really don't see how it would be possible to record a particular MLB team's games with a OnePass no matter how it is implemented. A OnePass for "MLB Baseball" is too generic. You can set one on a particular channel that likely doesn't have other MLB Baseball games but there are times where they come on other channels. Recording a particular team wasn't really possible before OnePass. I don't see how this is a loss of functionality in this case.

Like was mentioned, a Wishlist is and has always been the easiest solution for recording a MLB team's games.


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I really don't see how it would be possible to record a particular MLB team's games with a OnePass no matter how it is implemented. A OnePass for "MLB Baseball" is too generic. You can set one on a particular channel that likely doesn't have other MLB Baseball games but there are times where they come on other channels. Recording a particular team wasn't really possible before OnePass. I don't see how this is a loss of functionality in this case.
> 
> Like was mentioned, a Wishlist is and has always been the easiest solution for recording a MLB team's games.


That's just not true. Believe me, I've had Tivo for 13 years and I'm about the biggest sports fan there is and I've recorded every Giants and Warrior game for the last 10 years. With Season Passes, I could create a Season Pass for MLB Baseball for each channel the Giants were on. In this case it was the main Comcast Sports Bay Area (720), the secondary Comcast Sports Bay Area Plus for when there was a conflict with Warriors or Sharks Playoff game (780), and then the random games that were on the local NBC affiliate (703). I didn't want to record the A's games on 721 or the ESPN games. This way I was covered on the 3 main channels the Giants were on.

Now, with the _new and improved OnePass_, I can't do that. I can either pick one channel for MLB Baseball or pick *ALL* of them. Well I don't want EVERY channel with MLB, just the 3 that have Giants games. Who thinks that is a better way? Yes, I can use a wishlist and I thank everyone who recommended that but I just can't understand why Tivo would take away that functionality. Granted, I haven't played with the OnePass that much, and I can see the value when it comes to streaming shows, but for Sports, to take away the option of channel Season Passes, to me, is ludicrous.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dubbadown said:


> That's just not true. Believe me, I've had Tivo for 13 years and I'm about the biggest sports fan there is and I've recorded every Giants and Warrior game for the last 10 years. With Season Passes, I could create a Season Pass for MLB Baseball for each channel the Giants were on. In this case it was the main Comcast Sports Bay Area (720), the secondary Comcast Sports Bay Area Plus for when there was a conflict with Warriors or Sharks Playoff game (780), and then the random games that were on the local NBC affiliate (703). I didn't want to record the A's games on 721 or the ESPN games. This way I was covered on the 3 main channels the Giants were on.


Like I said, you could set up a season pass before on the local sports channel but I don't see that as a good solution (even before OnePass). What did you do when they are on Fox on Saturday? Sunday Night Baseball on ESPN? MLB Playoffs? A wishlist has been the preferable method and I have been doing it for over 10 years. I rarely if ever have had to manage my ToDo list to make sure every game is recording. Also, setting up multiple season passes prevented you from setting a keep limit (at least a reliable one).


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Like I said, you could set up a season pass before on the local sports channel but I don't see that as a good solution (even before OnePass). What did you do when they are on Fox on Saturday? Sunday Night Baseball on ESPN? MLB Playoffs? A wishlist has been the preferable method and I have been doing it for over 10 years. I rarely if ever have had to manage my ToDo list to make sure every game is recording. Also, setting up multiple season passes prevented you from setting a keep limit (at least a reliable one).


Correct, yes, I would have to catch if they were on Fox and ESPN and set that up manually. Ok, wishlist it is. But if it starts recording things I don't want, or missing games, I'm coming back here to complain again and you will be forced to hear me!!


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

Dubbadown said:


> That's just not true. Believe me, I've had Tivo for 13 years and I'm about the biggest sports fan there is and I've recorded every Giants and Warrior game for the last 10 years. With Season Passes, I could create a Season Pass for MLB Baseball for each channel the Giants were on. In this case it was the main Comcast Sports Bay Area (720), the secondary Comcast Sports Bay Area Plus for when there was a conflict with Warriors or Sharks Playoff game (780), and then the random games that were on the local NBC affiliate (703). I didn't want to record the A's games on 721 or the ESPN games. This way I was covered on the 3 main channels the Giants were on.
> 
> Now, with the _new and improved OnePass_, I can't do that. I can either pick one channel for MLB Baseball or pick *ALL* of them. Well I don't want EVERY channel with MLB, just the 3 that have Giants games. Who thinks that is a better way? Yes, I can use a wishlist and I thank everyone who recommended that but I just can't understand why Tivo would take away that functionality. Granted, I haven't played with the OnePass that much, and I can see the value when it comes to streaming shows, but for Sports, to take away the option of channel Season Passes, to me, is ludicrous.


I don't quite understand your confusion or annoyance. There's always been an easy, effective way to set TiVos to auto-record a particular sports team's games. It's called WishList. It's very efficient....no need to anticipate channels or networks, schedules, etc....it's a set-it-once-and-forget-it solution. It's always worked very well and still does.

You seem to be frustrated that you can't do it a different, more complicated way. But that's just not how you do this particular task on a TiVo. It's like if I were frustrated that I can't get a complicated WishList for certain directors, categories, and channels to reliably record _Game of Thrones_ every Sunday. Well that's not how you do that....I should just be setting a OnePass for _Game of Thrones_.

There's an easy solution to your request....which was recording all your Giants games. Set it up...enjoy! And go Giants! (Except when they play my M's in June! We shall show _no _mercy....)

Edit: Just saw your last post....it'll work! You _won't_ get crap you don't want.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

for my one pass wishlist for nba league pass i select keyword boston celtics, catigorey sports basketball record in HD if possible, record new only,keep until i delete add 1 and a half hour extra time . when the list goes into my one pass ii put it at number 1 that way it will record every game,no matter if its on nba league pass channel ,espn,tnt, or abc! the only thing i check everyday during the season is the channel for the nba league pass game,because if they are showing a dual feed of the game i make sure i have the celtics feed instead of the other teams feed because i want to watch the game with my teams announcers.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

That was a very information-filled sentence!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> With careful title keyword choices, you can narrow it down to the games. The actual games get specific keywords and designations that the "peripheral" stuff doesn't.
> 
> 
> First and foremost, the show title for actual games is always "MLB Baseball." That alone eliminates non-game programming.
> ...


This is how I did it even before One Pass. Never missed a game, and only get the game, no pre show etc...


----------



## tpriddy (Jan 20, 2002)

I thought I had the perfect solution for recording our Giants and A's games with the 2 Season Passes on channels 720 and 721, and I cursed the new OnePass.

I love TiVo Community Forums!



b-ball-fanatic said:


> With careful title keyword choices, you can narrow it down to the games. The actual games get specific keywords and designations that the "peripheral" stuff doesn't.
> 
> 
> First and foremost, the show title for actual games is always "MLB Baseball." That alone eliminates non-game programming.
> ...


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok, its been a couple days so I wanted to give an update. It seems to be working OK with the wishlist. Although next Saturday's game on 703 wasn't in my To Do list for whatever reason but hopefully it will show up. However, I did notice that the Giants game is one of the Regional games on the MLB Network this week and it was showing up. Now how do I prevent this from Recording? I'm pretty sure it won't be the Giants game due to Blackout restrictions, and even if it is, I would rather just have my local recording on CSN Bay Area. But I don't wan't to hog up a Tuner with a game I'm already recording.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

Dubbadown said:


> However, I did notice that the Giants game is one of the Regional games on the MLB Network this week and it was showing up. Now how do I prevent this from Recording? I'm pretty sure it won't be the Giants game due to Blackout restrictions, and even if it is, I would rather just have my local recording on CSN Bay Area. But I don't wan't to hog up a Tuner with a game I'm already recording.


This actually adds kind of a fun twist! 

Okay...here's my experience of MLB Network's scheduling and Guide listings:

When they are the exclusive airer of a game, that match-up is listed as the episode title (just like with your regular CSN listings). These games aren't blacked-out, and they aren't available on any other channels in the teams' home markets.
When they offer non-exclusive coverage, the episode title is "Regional Coverage" with the possible match-ups in the description. The covered games aren't available in their home markets, in deference to their regular local coverage.

Is this your understanding as well? If these assumptions are right, it seems to me that you'd be safe to exclude _all _of MLB Network's _non-exclusive_ Giants games....i.e., the ones that have the "Regional Coverage" episode title.*

Here's how you would go about excluding those listings: 

Go into Modify WishList (your existing Giants WishList)
Add & Save the Title Keyword: Regional Coverage
After you've saved that Title keyword, highlight it in the list of Saved Title Keywords 
Hit the Thumbs Down button once....this should put a dash in front of the keyword phrase (this instructs TiVo to exclude it)
Save your changes (Make sure that that particular Title keyword has the dash in front of it)

This should cause your TiVo to _not _record games that are part of MLB Network's non-exclusive regional coverage.

--------
* As a side note, if you used the previously-discussed keywords as _Title keywords_, not just regular keywords, you shouldn't actually be pulling in the "Regional Coverage" games anyway. Are you sure it's not an MLB Network exclusive game? Or did you use general keywords?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> With careful title keyword choices, you can narrow it down to the games. The actual games get specific keywords and designations that the "peripheral" stuff doesn't.
> 
> 
> First and foremost, the show title for actual games is always "MLB Baseball." That alone eliminates non-game programming.
> ...


I set it up like this for the Mets games, however because I subscribe to MLB Extra Innings, it creates a problem. For some reason, the Wishlist is prioritizing the MLB Extra Innings broadcast over the local channels (SNY, WPIX). This creates two problems: 1) I want the Mets' broadcast always and 2) The Mets' games are blacked out on MLB Extra Innings anyway, because I live in Mets' territory. Any ideas?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

sangs said:


> I set it up like this for the Mets games, however because I subscribe to MLB Extra Innings, it creates a problem. For some reason, the Wishlist is prioritizing the MLB Extra Innings broadcast over the local channels (SNY, WPIX). This creates two problems: 1) I want the Mets' broadcast always and 2) The Mets' games are blacked out on MLB Extra Innings anyway, because I live in Mets' territory. Any ideas?


This is the same as Dubbadown's issue with MLB Network "redundant" broadcasts of his Giants games. Basically, you need to find something specific in the MLB Extra Innings listings that will allow you to add an "exclusion" keyword. (I don't get Extra Innings, so I can't look at the Guide and see how they are presented.)

But let's say, for example, that the phrase "MLB Extra Innings" is in either the title or episode title. As I described in my last post (#17), you could add that phrase as an exclusion and this WishList will not record any of those broadcasts.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> This is the same as Dubbadown's issue with MLB Network "redundant" broadcasts of his Giants games. Basically, you need to find something specific in the MLB Extra Innings listings that will allow you to add an "exclusion" keyword. (I don't get Extra Innings, so I can't look at the Guide and see how they are presented.)
> 
> But let's say, for example, that the phrase "MLB Extra Innings" is in either the title or episode title. As I described in my last post (#17), you could add that phrase as an exclusion and this WishList will not record any of those broadcasts.


Thank you very much. I'll give that a shot, though honestly a Season Pass on SNY is working fine so far this season. I know the schedule enough to realize when they're playing one of their few games on WPIX - or nationally. I set up the Wishlist per your instructions for Detroit Tigers games (my other favorite team) and it's worked perfectly.


----------



## billfark (Jan 11, 2011)

Dubbadown said:


> Ok, its been a couple days so I wanted to give an update. It seems to be working OK with the wishlist. Although next Saturday's game on 703 wasn't in my To Do list for whatever reason but hopefully it will show up. However, I did notice that the Giants game is one of the Regional games on the MLB Network this week and it was showing up. Now how do I prevent this from Recording? I'm pretty sure it won't be the Giants game due to Blackout restrictions, and even if it is, I would rather just have my local recording on CSN Bay Area. But I don't wan't to hog up a Tuner with a game I'm already recording.


I set my wishlist search as discussed in this thread, but it's only pulling showings from one channel (720) and isn't including the game showing on NBC (703) Wednesday night. It's also pulling the re-broadcast of tomorrow's NBC game at 12:30AM Thursday since that's being identified as a "new" episode on 720. I guess this method isn't perfect.

-Kevin


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

billfark said:


> I set my wishlist search as discussed in this thread, but it's only pulling showings from one channel (720) and isn't including the game showing on NBC (703) Wednesday night. It's also pulling the re-broadcast of tomorrow's NBC game at 12:30AM Thursday since that's being identified as a "new" episode on 720. I guess this method isn't perfect.
> 
> -Kevin


If there are re-runs errantly designated as "New," that's a Guide issue.....not really anything that your TiVo can do to compensate for incorrect data. If that happens a lot, you can *Report a Lineup Issue* and hope they get it fixed.

How is that Wednesday night game listed in the Guide? (Is it _really _NBC? I didn't think NBC ever airs regular-season games....) Usually, when a local game is aired nationally (on say, ESPN, FOX, or MLB Network...), it's blacked out in the teams' local markets in deference to the regional affiliates' coverage. Thus the title is "Regional Coverage" rather than a specific game. Is that how the Wed. game listed? I suspect that either (1) the Wed. game is airing on a different channel in your market, or (2) you have added exclusion keywords that are too limiting.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a wish list set up to record all games with my team. It works perfectly with MLB Extra Innings. But my team (which is not the local team) was playing the local team and was on the local Fox Sports Southwest channel. The game was blacked out on MLB Extra Innings.

But the wishlist did not pick up that game to record even though all the wishlist criteria was met and I could see the Fox Sports Southwest game in the "Upcoming" section of the wishlist.

Why didn't it see that game and choose it to be recorded?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

jamesteixeira said:


> Why didn't it see that game and choose it to be recorded?


It's impossible to pinpoint the specific cause without knowing all the WishList parameters and seeing the program's complete Guide listing.

You might, for example, have a particular keyword (inclusive _or _exclusive) that causes that listing to be bypassed. Obviously, you believe all your WishList criteria to be met for this show, but just as obviously, your TiVo disagrees.  Without seeing _all _the information, nobody else can know what little detail is causing the glitch.

If you'd like to post all the details (screenshots would be ideal), I'd be happy to help you try and figure it out.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

billfark said:


> I set my wishlist search as discussed in this thread, but it's only pulling showings from one channel (720) and isn't including the game showing on NBC (703) Wednesday night





jamesteixeira said:


> I have a wish list set up to record all games with my team. It works perfectly with MLB Extra Innings. But my team (which is not the local team) was playing the local team and was on the local Fox Sports Southwest channel. The game was blacked out on MLB Extra Innings.
> 
> But the wishlist did not pick up that game to record even though all the wishlist criteria was met and I could see the Fox Sports Southwest game in the "Upcoming" section of the wishlist.
> 
> Why didn't it see that game and choose it to be recorded?


I have seen missed broadcasts when the WishList search is marked with "Get only in HD: Yes". Specifically for me, the NBC affiliate in the SF Bay Area (703) and Giants games are a problem. I have also seen the issue on the Pac-12 Network (823) for Cal and Stanford football games.

Even though the channel is broadcasting in HD and the specific broadcast is HD, it appears that a marker that Tivo looks for to designate HD is not set. So, if you select "Get only in HD", the WishList may skip matching broadcasts.

Oddly, this is true even if you have "automatically record" turned off (where you wouldn't think recording options would be considered at all). I use WishList searches with "automatic record" turned off for seeing what games are coming up and then manually set games of interest to record.

To control "Get only in HD", navigate to:

Tivo Central
Find TV, Movies & Videos
WishList Searches
My WishLists
Select the WishList search and then:

WishList Info
Modify recording options
Get Only in HD: No


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

In my case, if I go to the wishlist settings, click the "Upcoming Episodes" button and can see the shows that did not record, doesn't this mean the wishlist settings are not prohibiting the wishlist from seeing the broadcast?

And if the wishlist is set up to record automatically, it should have recorded the non MLB Extra Inning broadcasts unless it thought it already had a recording of that same broadcast being recorded.

This could be it because it was set up to record from MLB Extra Innings but of course it didn't know that broadcast was being blacked out.

Does anybody have MLB.com? Are blacked out games available the next day for viewing?


----------



## billfark (Jan 11, 2011)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> If there are re-runs errantly designated as "New," that's a Guide issue.....not really anything that your TiVo can do to compensate for incorrect data.
> 
> How is that Wednesday night game listed in the Guide? (Is it _really _NBC? I didn't think NBC ever airs regular-season games....) Usually, when a local game is aired nationally (on say, ESPN, FOX, or MLB Network...), it's blacked out in the teams' local markets in deference to the regional affiliates' coverage. Thus the title is "Regional Coverage" rather than a specific game. Is that how the Wed. game listed? I suspect that either (1) the Wed. game is airing on a different channel in your market, or (2) you have added exclusion keywords that are too limiting.


Yes, some games air on our local NBC affiliate, which is on channel 703. The game on Wednesday this week and the one next Saturday are showing on 703.

I figured it out this morning and I see that Minimeh also figured it out. For some reason, the Giants games on 703 do not show the "HD" tag in the Tivo guide, even though other programming on that channel does show the "HD" tag. This is my my wishlist wasn't pulling those games, since I had chosen the "HD only" recording option.

There aren't any upcoming Giants games coming up as the Fox Saturday game, so I can't verify if my wishlist will pull those or not but I'll keep an eye on it.

As for Minimeh's suggestion to turn off the HD requirement in the wishlist options, I'll try it out. I'm worried that it will now pull ALL airings, and that I will have to manually cancel the non-HD ones. If so, I may just keep the wishlist the way it is and make sure to manually record the games that are on 703. Not ideal, but what else can I do?

Can a missing HD tag on an HD channel be reported to Tivo, or is this even something that they control?

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

I have deslected all of the SD channels and that solves the problem of recording in SD. Otherwise, yes, you're right back in the fire from the frying pan. The Tivo has an uncanny knack of choosing the least-desired recording option when given the chance! 

[EDIT]

I did previously verify when there was an upcoming game airing on KNTV that with HD-only on, "Upcoming" did not list the game, but with HD-only off, "Upcoming" did list the game. And no SD channels either way.

[EDIT 2]

The Braves vs. Giants game on April 30 is a KNTV broadcast. Try testing against that. It does show up in my ToDo list as a WishList scheduled recording.


----------



## billfark (Jan 11, 2011)

I turned off the requirement to record in HD, and it did not show that the non-HD games will be recorded. It seems to still give priority to the HD recordings, and to avoid duplicates, which is good. Unfortunately, it's still not showing the upcoming game on 703 as a wishlist recording. That may have something to do with me previously setting that up as a manual recording and then canceling it before changing the wishlist options. For now, I'll keep it the way it is and see if it pulls future games on 703 or 702. Stay tuned.

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

As for manually setting up a recording messing up the the WishList record, I have seen that as well. The best test is use the "Upcoming" function of the WishList after any changes to it. You'll see that the KNTV broadcast just doesn't get listed with HD-only on. Change that to HD-only off, check the upcoming broadcasts, and it will be listed. You don't have to wait for the ToDo list to update or be concerned about previous manual manipulations.


----------



## billfark (Jan 11, 2011)

It looks like there were some guide issues recently, since the Saturday game on 703 dropped off the guide for a day and reappeared on Friday night, which matches the broadcast schedule listed on the Giants' website. My manual recording for Saturday on 703 was deleted automatically because of the change in the guide. 

I ended up just deleting the wishlist and starting over. The game on 703 is still missing the HD tag, so I had to set up the wishlist to not just record HD only. Once I did this, it pulled all games on 720 and the one on 703, which was a first. It also seems to give priority to HD broadcasts, since no non-HD games were pulled.

I'll keep an eye on it and see how it works when the 6/12 game on 703 and the 6/13 game on FOX (702) show up in the upcoming wishlist matches. For now it appears that all is well. I just wanted give an update. 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> With careful title keyword choices, you can narrow it down to the games. The actual games get specific keywords and designations that the "peripheral" stuff doesn't.
> 
> 
> First and foremost, the show title for actual games is always "MLB Baseball." That alone eliminates non-game programming.
> ...


Pardon me for bumping this old thread, but it was the best match for the problem I've been trying to solve.

I've been doing this approach for recording NHL Hockey (Bruins) and NFL Football (Patriots), but I run into problems when the games are on the "NHL Network" and "NFL Network" respectively, because the guide data says the game will be there, but it's not. It's blacked out and replaced by other programming, usually some other game. The game is actually on the local station. (NESN for Bruins, and one of the major networks for football. I guess it could be ESPN too.)

There is guide data that says the game will be on both channels, but my six tuner TiVo Roamio seems to want to record the NHL/NFL network instead the lower numbered NESN or broadcast networks.

I can't come up with a way to solve this, other than to manually check the upcoming recordings every so often and make sure it's working, which I invariably forget to do and wind up missing the first period/quarter. 
Well, I guess I could remove the NFL Network and NHL Network channels from the "Channels I receive" list, but that seems kind of drastic. Would the games ever really be on one of those networks?


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

dalesd said:


> Pardon me for bumping this old thread, but it was the best match for the problem I've been trying to solve.
> 
> I've been doing this approach for recording NHL Hockey (Bruins) and NFL Football (Patriots), but I run into problems when the games are on the "NHL Network" and "NFL Network" respectively, because the guide data says the game will be there, but it's not. It's blacked out and replaced by other programming, usually some other game. The game is actually on the local station. (NESN for Bruins, and one of the major networks for football. I guess it could be ESPN too.)
> 
> ...


I personally use auto recording wishlists and select record "Everything". Yes, this will pick up repeats, but recording too much is better IMO than missing the game altogether. Given 6 tuners and 3 TB, I don't mind personally having the extra recordings. I try to periodically clean up the to do list and delete the repeats / blacked out game recordings before they record, but even if that slips, I will still get the game I want.

When I've posted this suggestion before, I was ridiculed by several people on this forum as this being ridiculous and not helpful, so take my suggestion for what it's worth. I believe it's a practical workaround that works for me so that I don't get stuck with blacked out programming as opposed to the game I wanted to watch.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

Recording everything works to some extent but does cause a lot of maintenance. Even with 6 tuners, what with padding needed for live sports, it is still possible to drop a game due to lack of a tuner.

In my experience, removing from your received channels list the national networks that are blacked out for local networks is the only automated solution. Keep in mind that you can still tune into those removed channels, OnePass's on those channels continue to function, and you can even still see the channels in the guide if you select "all channels" instead of "my channels".


----------

